# Great activity for kids



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

We watched a food network show called "Chopped". The contestants get 5 main ingredients which they need to incorporate into a dish whether it be an appetizer, main course or dessert. They can use any other ingredient/substance within the kitchen.

My girls are 9 and 11. I'm often trying to find fun things to stimulate their mind with. This activity really seemed like a neat idea.

I gave my girls the option what course to make. They chose the main entree. I gave them 1/2lb raw hamburger, 3 sausage links, potato chips, noodles and ketchup. I did not time my girls and they could use anything I set on the counter or whatever was in the fridge/freezer. What a blast they had. I used this as our dinner last night. Here are their finished product.

Meatball delight








Cheese hamburger layered casserole








I did choose one winner, which was meatball delight by my 9 year old. My other daughter has a chance to redeem herself in tonight's challenge in desserts. 

I helped with the cooking process using the stove/oven. It was raining, so the grill was unusable at the time.


----------

